# ICICI internet banking



## int86 (Feb 4, 2007)

Before asking I searched forum and got enough info.
Searched ICICI site also.
I have some particular queries, wanted to be answered from user point of knowhow.

I got a ICICI ATM card. I opened a new ac with Rs 1000 min balance and got the card.
1.I enquired to make it internet ready. They said to me to first get Rs 5000       balance to make it internet ready. Is that true
2. Are there any hidden charge for using Atm card or for doing online transactions.
3. How to apply for internet ready account for doing online purchase.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 4, 2007)

2. You will probably be required to pay approx 99/- p.a. as service charges if you withdraw from other banks you will be required to pay anywhere between 20-50 bucks.

3. Your internet ready stuff is new to me, (btw i have a salary account the privileged account). However iCICI bank will have some kind of form to be signed and submitted for making the account "Internet Ready" as you say. In practice what will happen is they will send you a password, your customer id is the login id.

1. as I said "internet ready" stuff is new, but even the students account has the internet banking facility, may be your account has a minimum balance requirement of 5K that is why they are not sending you the internet banking password.


----------



## int86 (Feb 4, 2007)

^^ can any one explain Rs 99/- per year is for Atm cad or on online usage facility
__________
^^ can any one explain Rs 99/- per year is for Atm card or for online usage facility


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 4, 2007)

for using the atm card, generally internet banking is free.


----------



## int86 (Feb 4, 2007)

So than atm card is not free. But on there site its shown its free


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 4, 2007)

are you talking about the no-frills account? there you will have Six ATM transactions per quarter, free of cost, and incremental ATM transactions are chargeable @ Rs.15 per transaction plus service tax as applicable.


----------



## int86 (Feb 5, 2007)

I opned a saving ac.
And what this no frill ac


----------



## desertwind (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Internet banking is free for ICICI savings bank accounts. AFAIK, the minimum quarterly average balance for ICICI bank savings account is 5000.

*www.icicibank.com/pfsuser/icicibank/depositproducts/savingaccount/servicechgnew.htm for more details

2. No charges for using debit card in ICICI bank ATMs
Charges apply for any other bank ATMs
Annual fee will depend on which card you have. If it's a Ncash debit card, its 99, if its HPCL debit card, its 199.
check here: *www.icicibank.com/pfsuser/cards/debitcard/dbfeature.htm

charges will be there for some online transactions (like booking tickets in IRCTC), that depends on the service provider.

3. To apply for internet banking: *www.icicibank.com/pfsuser/customerservice/internetbanking.htm

PS: no-frills account : *www.icicibank.com/Pfsuser/icicibank/depositproducts/nofrillsaccount/nf_features.htm


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2007)

thx for links


----------

